# He's home



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Big improvement, tell you more tomorrow.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So that’s your lavender bath, control of the TV and a whole bed gone

Still every cloud has a silver lining they say >

Glad to hear he’s home Jan

Welcome home Hans 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Great news Jan, best wishes to Hans, hope the recovery continues.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Really pleased to hear that - have you been given a reason or suggestions for follow-up treatment?

Please only tell us is he is happy for it to be shared - otherwise we will simply have to be pleased for both of you....


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's to happier days Jan.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news about Hans coming home, even better news about the bid improvement


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, the TV remote was the first thing I had to relinquish when my wife came home and she had only been to see her sisters who don't watch TV.??.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes, the TV remote was the first thing I had to relinquish when my wife came home and she had only been to see her sisters who don't watch TV.??.
> 
> Ray.


Whats that got to do with Hans being home Raymond, I think your on the wrong thread :grin2::grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes, the TV remote was the first thing I had to relinquish when my wife came home and she had only been to see her sisters who don't watch TV.??.
> 
> Ray.


Withdrawal symptoms????:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

To Hans, get well and strong real soon. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Whats that got to do with Hans being home Raymond, I think your on the wrong thread :grin2::grin2:


Just agreeing with Sandra. xxx

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Good to hear Hans is more mobile and home.

We are off to Greece at sparrowfart tomorrow and may not get much signal on some parts of the island, plus my fingers are too big for phone keys.

So you may be blessed with peace and quiet from me for 2 weeks.

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely delighted that Hans is home.

Sitting beside your view across the fields is the best medicine. 

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great news Jan! Long may the improvement continue


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*With pacemaker*

:grin2:

What an improvement, he can walk and not get puffed out, we sat up until 1am and not once did he start to drop off to sleep, he can hold stuff without his hands shaking and he can sign his name again, he was so shaky he had to print his name at the hospital.
There are lots of appointments in the next few weeks to check and make sure everything is working properly plus all the other appointments we have so won't be going anywhere yet. So far his other op is still on the 31 st of the month. We've had to postpone the solar panel and battery because it clashed with the checkups, until he knows all is well after the next operation, then maybe we can go off somewhere straight away.
He has an appointment on the 29th June with the head Vampire, Hämatoonkologischen (haematologist)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is great news - pacemakers are a great piece of kit and can revolutionise life - seen that before and seen the brilliant style of life that can be achieved.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> That is great news - pacemakers are a great piece of kit and can revolutionise life - seen that before and seen the brilliant style of life that can be achieved.


Don't say I told you, but yesterday he said something I told him he would eventually say years ago, "I wish I´d had this and my hip done before now" :laugh:

He is outside playing with Motley now and sounds very happy.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

So He needed the pacemaker,


What took them so long to figure that one out?


Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s home

And alls well that ends well 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> So He needed the pacemaker,
> What took them so long to figure that one out?
> Ian


There are more issues with his blood Ian, _he is anaemic in all cell-lines _ the medics words not mine. It didn't take too long Ian, I took him in Sunday about 9.30 pm, so not a lot done until Monday morning when tests started and by Tuesday they announced a pacemaker was needed.
Fitted on Wed morning.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So he’s paced 

And feeling well 

Result 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Very prompt! I hope due to efficiency and not urgency. Good to hear he's come through it so well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He's not through it yet Viv, but well on the way. They have to find the reason for the anaemia.
Today we walked about 1 mile and he didn't feel breathless or knackered when we got back, he does still feel dizzy at times. The biggest trouble is not to lift the pacemaker side arm above his head, until you are not supposed to make a certain move you don't know how many times a day it done without thinking.


----------

